# Miralax - How much liquid do I have to drink?



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

How much liquid do I have to drink with this? Someone just posted 64 ounces but I can barely drink 32 oz of liquid a day. Does the amount of liquid change if I take a lesser amount?What would be the minimum I could drink? I could probably manage 32 oz.Thanks.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've no idea about imperial measurements but the minimum I was told is 2 litres. It works by drawing water into the bowel so you need to drink quite a lot of water with it or it won't work as well, if at all.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

em_t said:


> I've no idea about imperial measurements but the minimum I was told is 2 litres. It works by drawing water into the bowel so you need to drink quite a lot of water with it or it won't work as well, if at all.


I calculated that 2 liters is about 64 oz US. That is going to be a real challenge for me. I'll have to figure it out and see if I can do it. I'm more concerned about getting dehydrated which can make you really sick.I think I figured out my dose for senna. So I may just use that every other day or every 3rd day. I'm thinking that will eliminate some problems.Thanks for the info.


----------

